# TTOC Track Day at Oulton Park Sep 8th



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's with great please I can announce that the TTOC have arranged a trackday at Oulton Park on Monday 8th September.

This has been made possible by Audi UK donating the day for us so big, big thanks to them! Â http://www.********.co.uk/ttforum/YaBBImages/thumbup.gif

The cost is *Â£10* which covers the cost of the instructor that we have to have to do the briefing etc

Any excess income will go to this years TTOC charity - NSPCC

This event is for TTOC members only.

So if you have never done a trackday before and want to do one within the safer confines of a club day, then this is your prefect opportunity.

Of course if you're not a member you can always apply for membership and take advantage of this membership benefit

In a nutshell :

you need a road legal car
noise of less than 98db
helmets required (available for Â£50 depoist, Â£40 of which is returned, if given adequate notice)
instructor available

I'll be staying over on Sunday evening at The Wild Boar
The cost is Â£65+VAT for a single room including b/fast or Â£80+VAT for a double including b/fast

The itinearary is :

07:00 Circuit entrance open
07:30 Registration Open
08:30 Compulsory drivers briefing
09:00 sighting laps

09:30 open pit
12:30 lunch
13:30 track re opens
17:00 track closes
17:30 Main Gates closed.

The instructor will be there all day so most people will be able to get some one on one tuition as well.

[edit]
Since the database has been rolled nack we've lost a lot of posts of this thread hopefully there is enough information for everyone in this post [/edit]


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2003)

great work ScoTTY.. count me in, assuming I can get monday off Â


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yes please Scotty... ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh yes. ;D


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Scotty,
Well done for getting this event off the ground.

Iâ€™d love to attend, but as usual, work commitments may interfere. Can you put me down provisionally? I should be able to confirm my place by the weekend. Â


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Scotty, can you put me down please 

Cheers

Mike V.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there, please ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Scotty, can you put me down please
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike V.


Mike, if ScoTTy puts you down you can't drive 

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Me too ;D 
Jonah


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoTTY,

I take it that we'll drive our own cars 8)

(cos the Oulton Park TTs are just 180bhp and you're restricted to 4000rpm in those) :-/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As many details as poss on page 1


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Count me in mate!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Count me in mate!


Better bring some extra cash then with me  
Jonah


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

See!!! I'd forgotten AGAIN! ;D



> Better bring some extra cash then with me
> Jonah


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm glad you're coming. It would have been a crying shame to miss out on this day.

Hutters is a hero as he printed off the attendance list the day before we were hacked but there's no point in updating it online now.

I'll want to see your membership card to prove you are who you say you are though! ;D

p.s. A 3.2TT will be present and *may* be able to do a limited number of hot laps 8) ;D


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm also staying at the Wild Boar hotel, won't be getting there till late... but I will prob. see you there, maybe in the bar! (not that I know what any of you look like anyway


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll wear a TTOC top just for you!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Looking for a postcode for Oulton Park and found this page:-

http://www.star.net.uk/racing/events_oulton.asp

Is that you driving round the track scoTTy ;D

C U tomorrow.

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

No. I get less understeer than that! ;D

P.S. I'm not sure if it's a pre-requisite but :

*BRING DRIVING LICENCES!*


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

For those travelling up late, food is served until 21:30


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:'( I didn't manage to sort track insurance in time :'(
So this will be a no-show for me :-/
I bet they'll ring tomorrow at 10am and tell me it's all sorted


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I'm going to come sometime through the day .......just for a look.

Hope it stays fine for you all. It's been glorious here( Chester which is about 12 miles from the track) today 22c and partly cloudy so i hope it's more of the same for tomorrow although it's forecast rain and the darkys are rolling in as i type.


----------



## ade (Aug 27, 2002)

Gonna have to be a no show for me as well :'(

Hit a shredded truck tyre on the M1 yesterday and it have totally smashed my front bumper and valance 

In bits at the workshop i'm afraid.

Hope you all have a good day. ;D

Ade


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear this Ade :-/

I hope you'll get her back real soon


----------



## DavidT (Sep 8, 2003)

Just a quick note to thank scotty and all at the TT forum for allowing me to attend today.

Most enjoyable, I hope you all had a good day, particularly those attending their first trackday.

DavidT (silver S4)


----------

